

Ask HN: Help us choose our next book - mekarpeles

Hyperink just had its press release today http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/27/andreessen-horowitz-sv-angel-back-next-generation-digital-book-publisher-hyperink/. To celebrate and honor our hacker roots, we're asking the Hacker News community to help us decide our next big book.<p>Post a suggestion and you will get a free copy of the book we choose.
======
kevingao1
Hi guys, we recently published a book with Mixergy about PG, and we got a ton
of great feedback from this community. We've been working hard to fix all of
the mentioned issues, in particular that it was unclear exactly what was in
the book, the formatting issues on Kindle, and so forth

We'd like to make it up to you guys and let you decide what our next book will
be - leave a comment with any topic(s) that you would love to read a book on,
and we'll find a great author and publish the book that receives the most
comments.

Also, we'll offer the whole book for free to download here when its published

You can reach us via email too: kevin@hyperinkpress.com

Thanks!

------
md1515
I would suggest a book by James Altucher (www.jamesaltucher.com) - Although he
is a serial entrepreneur and is now an investment "guru", his previous two
books have been just helpful for people in general. He has already alluded to
having many more in the works so I think he would be an ideal candidate to
contact. Congrats with the round and good luck!

